# RELIANCE, A Fraud & CHEATER:



## topgear (Jan 15, 2007)

RELIANCE, A Fraud & CHEATER:

Here I wish to share a bad experiance with that FUC**NG/Fuc**r Reliance India Mobile
service. I mainly used my Rim prepaid phone for accessing internet between
10pm-6am which is Rs. 0.25 per minute. On 4 th january I top up my account
with Rs. 110 (Phone to Phone Recharge) from which I got talktime(ie usage time) of 

Rs.95. On 14th jan the account balance after usage was Rs.3.71. So in the night I went 

for top up my account and top up the account with Rs.100 by a top up card in the top
of the card there was written "Playsmart" after that the pin number. I told the the 

guy from whom I bought it to top up my account and he do it in front of me. After 

successful recharge I got a message telling me that"My account balance is Rs. 92.71.
There was no pending banace in my account.

On 15-01-2006 ie today morning I got a sms telling me that my account balance is only 

Rs. 4.21. I was shocked and surprised and ask Reliance customer service about it. They 

told me that the card from which I recharged was all right and money was cut off from 
my account due to pending. I puzzled by hearing this.

Previously I have got same experiance when I top up my account with Rs. 25 top up card 

on the top which there was written "Playsmart". With which I top up my account and got 

Rs.22 and the balace drop down to rs.2 in about 18 minutes. I went to the guy from 

which I bought it and they said they cann't do anything and suggetested me to contact 

the customer care. I got the same response mentioned above from their customer care.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 15, 2007)

Very bad. I have similar experience with my Reliance FWP. They never response to your queries and always behave like they are always right and we are wrong...


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 15, 2007)

look at the reliance web world....they F*** blocked the USB .....now my 1000 bucks waisted..........."we curse them".....


----------



## karnivore (Jan 15, 2007)

Reliance was created by a ****ing cheater and manupulator . What can u expect from this sons.


----------



## joelf15 (Jan 15, 2007)

Kill Those Assholes Of They Take Hutch!!!!!


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 15, 2007)

i am in real worry since i have heard that hutch will be taken up by reliance... i will have to leave my 6 yr old connection..


----------



## Stick (Jan 15, 2007)

Ya,

I too leav my 3 yr old Hutch accoutn  and will go for MTNL. 

The same theoy theya dopt with Electricity Supplying in Mumbai.

They charge rental as per usage. The rental is above the bill amount.

If you are residinetial customer than till 300 units they charge Rs.30 as rental over the bill and as soon as you reach to 301 they charge you Rs.50 towards rental + bill.

What a cheater they are and our politians too, each time Mumbaiker raised voice against them they Pull back incremtns in bill rates and silently used another trick and add the same.

I here by Appeal all of Mubaiker that give chance to MNS by Raj Thakery, as we know all other parties are thief and MNS may do good for Mubaiker.

By Mumbaiker I mean each and every citizen of Mumbai, I didn't concern cast.

Men time comes to raised voic against Reliance or one day they do exactly what British do with us. *Reliance  Blood suckers.*


----------



## shantanu (Jan 15, 2007)

Relaince Really Cutsoff My Whole Recharges In One Single Day !!! But I Have No Other Option


----------



## mohit (Jan 15, 2007)

i just emailed this thread link to Reliance customer care ...this is what i wrote :



> I just came across this on the internet.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=388694#post388694
> 
> Have a look at it and convey this message to your bosses about what people think of Reliance.



email sent jst now to customercare@relianceada.com

lets see if they reply


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2007)

THANKS guys for replies and Comments

Posted it from cyber cafe


----------



## thinkdigitreader (Jan 15, 2007)

AJAYaSHISH................. This is only a RUMOR.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2007)

hutch ll goto vodafone i think...


----------



## casanova (Jan 15, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> look at the reliance web world....they F*** blocked the USB .....now my 1000 bucks waisted..........."we curse them".....


Hey, u can access ur usb stick at the server


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's a great idea.Please u got to take a look at it.Just top up ur account and when the balance finishes recharge it with Rs 20.Then access internet for unlimited hours.when this balance finishes again recharge ur account for Rs 20.It worked for me and i accessed internet for full three days without recharging.The could not bill me i am currently doing the same.Reliance has a totally unreliable service which is totally pathetic.If u r lucky then they will not bill u even if u  top up ur account


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Jan 16, 2007)

Never liked them. Their slogan carries "Kar lo duniya mutthi main." They are out their to conquer the world. And they will cheat and steal. So never trust them. Stopped using Vimal. 


Hutch is Vodafone's and Airtel & Vodafone are partners. Hmmmmm. Accha laga.


----------



## karthik55859 (Jan 16, 2007)

me to man i always hated like any another....you know why....long back ago.....somewhere in the year 2000-2001.....reliance at first started the mobile service...ie.. CDMA technology...we went to subscribe for their service[via local commission agent]....with all the rigorous procedure.....
ok ok i will tell what exactly what happened........
the company forced me to give the 12 postdated cheques of rs1500/-each including all the charges and for the mobile set... of course i gave all the cheques to them but after issuing the cheques ....i waited for 5 long months .....no sign of any letter and courier nothing ....man....bullshit....so i went to the local agent and told him to cancel my subsription...then immediately after 2 days i received a phone call from the reliance  customer care.....asking why & what was the reason for unsubscribed....i gave them a convincing reason....
then after about 15 days i received all the documents and 11 cheques execpt for one.....i was shocked....then i went to the my bank....the cheque has been already paid to reliance communications........this is bullshittttt!!!!!
then i walked way to the agent telling him about this cheque acceptance....then slowly swayed away like anything...pointing out towards me that it is your responsibility.....bla bla bla..... [belive me at that time i was 16 years] not much knowing the current scenario at that time...

i was helpless ....my rs 1500 was gone....
still i curse them every night....whenever their ads comes....like karlo duniya muttie mein...like they are doing...karlo bakra sabko...

another frustrated .....citizen of india
karthik55859


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 16, 2007)

I USED RELIANCE BCOZ IT GIVE SMS PACK RIM-RIM FREE IN INDIA JUST ONLY Rs50. WHEN I SUFFERING ON RELIANCE WEB WORLD I CAN'T PAY RUPEES FOR SUFFERING I HACKED MONEY METER AND DISABLE THEN PLAYING GAMES AND FREE SUFFERING BUT DO FOR HALF AN HOUR THEN ENABLE THE MONEY METER AFTER FEW MINUTES AGAIN DIABLE THE MONEY METER.NOW THESE DAY I AM USING RELIANCE BROAD BAND UNLIMITED CONNECTION  IN MY HOME I FOUND ANOTHER THING IN THIS CONNECTION. *RELIANCE WALO SE BADA CHOR KOI NAI HAI *


----------



## supernova (Jan 16, 2007)

Even i had bad experience with reliance FWP around 3-4 yrs back.. i was really attacted by the idea of getting 450 free calls for 490 ka plan.. hence i happily applied for FWP and got one... within 2-3 months i started recieving excessive bills.. For once we decided tht we'll use the phone only for incoming... but still we got a monthly bill around 1200... nxt month i surrendered the connection and never looked again at reliance....


----------



## Stick (Jan 16, 2007)

mohit said:
			
		

> i just emailed this thread link to Reliance customer care ...this is what i wrote :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for,

But you waste your time and energy!

do you think all who post here didn't argued with Customer care? 
do you think officals didn't aware about it?


----------



## mohit (Jan 16, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Thanks for,
> 
> But you waste your time and energy!
> 
> ...


    man ...u plz dont waste ur time and energy advicing me ....its atleast fun to make those jackasses read all this.  and this is the reply i got guys :   





> Dear Customer,    With reference to your mail, we request you to forward the following details to us at the earliest:    * Your Reliance Mobile number.      * Alternate contact number, if any. * Best time to contact you at the alternate number. * Exact nature of query.  We would require the same to assist you better.   Yours sincerely, Ajay Parekh  Customer Care  Reliance Communications


----------



## casanova (Jan 16, 2007)

That was funny mohit. BTW I am using a reliance landline as well as broadband. Dont want to receive any surprises.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 16, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> RELIANCE, A Fraud & CHEATER:
> 
> Here I wish to share a bad experiance with that FUC**NG/Fuc**r Reliance India Mobile
> service. I mainly used my Rim prepaid phone for accessing internet between
> ...



It is sad that you realised it now. I have in 2000-2001 within a month, came to understand that, Ambanis are great cheater. I kept minutes by minute details of calls & inetrnet usage and they were caught immdiately. Thye made some excuses that we do not have software etc. On the name of India Company, they are worse than East India Company. Under Mukesh, it was too much, as he is big chor, Under Anil, it has reduced because he is small thief aligning with big A..mar & Mul...aya..am. 

At that time itself, with their cheating details I wrote to TRAI. Scared these guys refunded everything to me including set after two months of use. 

Actually, a comman man do not have enough time to fight these spoilt brats in the courts. 

I even heard that they are buying DTDC or already bought. DTDC services are presently better and very cheaper. At rs 20-25 only it takes and wide spread network. This karlo dunia muthi mein will suck the blood of Indians in Mobile, Broadband, Oil, Retail and now even courier.


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 17, 2007)

behind every reliance fone it is clearly wiitten "3g cdma"
which clearly means "teen gujraati chor dhirubhai,mukesh &anil"


----------



## Stick (Jan 17, 2007)

montsa007 said:
			
		

> behind every reliance fone it is clearly wiitten "3g cdma"
> which clearly means "teen gujraati chor dhirubhai,mukesh &anil"



OK I agree with you all but please do not put Dhirubhai in this controversy, in his life he never cheat to any one (on record). Even he didn't allow his FAMILY MEMBER to Celebrate anything using company fund.

People have faith on Dhirubhai and still they think that Reliance run same as it used to in navigation of  Dhirbahi. And that's why still Reliance brand is one of the Number one in India.

You are free to Talk everything about 2 bros as they are .....


----------



## mohit (Jan 18, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> OK I agree with you all but please do not put Dhirubhai in this controversy, in his life he never cheat to any one (on record). Even he didn't allow his FAMILY MEMBER to Celebrate anything using company fund.
> 
> People have faith on Dhirubhai and still they think that Reliance run same as it used to in navigation of  Dhirbahi. And that's why still Reliance brand is one of the Number one in India.
> 
> You are free to Talk everything about 2 bros as they are .....



ROFL ....jst watch GURU to get a slight idea of what Dhirubhai did ...its all true ..stuff like that was done.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2007)

Dhuribhai's dream and thaught was to loot the the pockets of Indians. So they are doing it like plunders.


----------



## Stick (Jan 18, 2007)

mohit said:
			
		

> ROFL ....jst watch GURU to get a slight idea of what Dhirubhai did ...its all true ..stuff like that was done.



Really!

My bad, I take my words back and decide to watch Guru


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2007)

dhirubhai was not a chor... he got rid of the license raj... we shd atleast thank him 4 that....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah , he was not a chor , he was a maha chor .............


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 18, 2007)

Reliance 3G CDMA = Reliance ke 3 gujarati chor dhiru,Mukesh,Anil


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

Perfect Post Ever In Indian History


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Reliance 3G CDMA = Reliance ke 3 gujarati chor dhiru,Mukesh,Anil


  lol.... dats a good one...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

yep , seems perfect for them


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2007)

A small poem For Reliance:

	Reliance Sucks
	Looted so many bucks
	If they have no fear
	then they will shed tear
	Sink and die you the thives
	Nothing but the culprits
	Lastly you cann't be rich
	You the blood suckers - Ani,Muke-----
	Son of a B*T*H.

  How that poem was ladies and gentelmen

  --- For that poem all credits goes to my elder brother ---


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## kushals (Jan 22, 2007)

yes reliance is the biggest cheater the company has begin to hike all its charges can u imagine it has* hiked the charges 3 times in a month*,(20th dec,06 to 20th jan,07)reliance world is also chargeble now.................Wat the helll i am going to do with this celllllllllllll.God no one is paying a handsome amount....help.get me rid of this company


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 22, 2007)

Reliance is buying Hutch?.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't think so. I use Reliance Broadband and Telephone.


----------



## digiFriend (Jan 30, 2007)

normally your bill start only when other person take your call. but reliance call charges start as soon as other person hear ring of phone. that means even if other person does not pick up your phone you will be charged. a consumer court has asked for refund of such charge in a case. for those using reliance- Is reliance still chargeing for this waiting or Not?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 30, 2007)

yup it still charges 4 dat.. Btw thats the case in all cdma.. Both rel n tata


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 30, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> OK I agree with you all but please do not put Dhirubhai in this controversy, in his life he never cheat to any one (on record). Even he didn't allow his FAMILY MEMBER to Celebrate anything using company fund.
> 
> People have faith on Dhirubhai and still they think that Reliance run same as it used to in navigation of  Dhirbahi. And that's why still Reliance brand is one of the Number one in India.
> 
> You are free to Talk everything about 2 bros as they are .....



There is a Section in Income Tax Act 1961, By name Section 80IA - It provides for the deduction on Income from the business of Refining of Petroleum Oil @ 100% for a period of 7 years. *(that is you do not pay tax for your huge profits for 7 years - Man! refining margins are quite high, all the loss is in distribution)*. 

The section came into force on the 1st October 1998. In Novermber 1998 Reliance's Jamnager plant started operating.  That is the level of _"Pohunch" (Reach) _of Reliance. They can bend the rules if it does not suit them. 

There are so many instances including Corporate Governance under clause 49, of SEBI guidelines. But it will all be Greek for you so I will not discuss.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> lol.... dats a good one...



behind every reliance fone it is clearly wiitten "3g cdma"
which clearly means "teen gujraati chor dhirubhai,mukesh &anil"


hahahahaha best ever read about AMBANI......

agree with this.................


----------



## Stick (Feb 11, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Ya,
> 
> I too leav my 3 yr old Hutch accoutn  and will go for MTNL.
> 
> ...



*Vodafone bags Hutch for $19.3 billion*


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 11, 2007)

Reliance su**s in both department GSM and CDMA. God have mercy on the poor Hutch subscribers if they manage to buy it.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 12, 2007)

just think about reliance net charges..... Rs. 20 per hour.... on cyber cafe i can get much good speed with same or less price per hour....


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

since when are you using reliance on cafe ?till jan reliance cafe used to give me speed of 600 kbps download speed on avg. its the fastest in india . i could download a 700 mb in half an hours time . the key was to plug in your u.s.b and use firefox and a download accelerator . any will do .trust me , reliance is the fastest . nothing beats it . from jan they removed u.s.b access . now all good times gone


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 12, 2007)

i am talking about sify, dataone and other cafes which gives me 512kbps speeds and charges only rs.20-22 per hour...
BTW what is USB access??


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 12, 2007)

USB access means the ability to use a USB pen drive to carry ur data


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2007)

Got BSNL Excel Connection


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2007)

Again reliance sucks. They increased their Rconnect (ie internet usage) rate. Now it is:
30 paise per minute for 10pm-6am and 60 & 60 Paise per minute for 6am-10pm
which is a extortion for a student like me. Also they reduced the usage time on the recharges.
For example if you recharge with Rs.20 , the usage time was :
1st  RS.17.82 then it is Rs.16.82 7 now it is Rs. 16.32

And their Thieving is also going on with their "Special Vouchers" ie on the top of the voucher a word
"Playsmart" is written and the Pin No. is exposed. Beware of that. If you recharged your account with
that your balance amount will be drained out even you don't use any services like phone, net, etc.
If you call their deaf and dumb customer care about that - they will tell you all the time that you have used
rowrld or rconnect and their is no human manipulation on that thing.

That bloodsucker company also stopped their recharge card on which the pin number was not exposed.
Those card was good! coz atleast they were unable to cut your balance ghostly if U recharged with that card.
Same words goes for the e-recharge.

but they are now also reducing e-rechare from the market and I have enquired 5 to 6 shops
 in my locality (KOLKATA).If i went to that shops for e-recharge they offering those
 ghostly "PLAYSMART" recharge vouchers first and sometimethe e-recharge is not available
 on that shops. I asked them what happened to e-charge and they said me that reliance
 is promoting those "Playsmart" cards and narrowed the supply of e-recharge.

I subscribed rel connection for ten years last year. I bought a bsnl (prepaid) phone (no edge) on feb 2007 
but the net speed is very slow on that. It is not possible for me to afford an bsnl broadband
 connection as of now. But in the future i want to ditch the reliance connection but the terms
 and conditions in the documents says that I cannot use any other company's tele communication
service on that phone. I bought the phone from a rel web world. on the bosx of the phone there
is a "RIM Prepaid" sticker. My set is nokia 2112.

I know that the software on the phone can be flashed but I think it not allowed here to discuss on such
topic.so I want to will it be possible for U guys to mention some links only
 related to phone flashing (Links of Indian sites will be great)

I think mentioning only links of some website is not discussing the matter. so it will be legitimate.

DONT DISCUSS THE MATTER, ONLY PROVIDE LINKS IF YOU CAN!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2007)

Reliance are the biggest cheaters and suckers , 

Two days ago i got call from Reliance to activate the foolish My tunes service , i said "no thank you" but that as5hole ate my mind till 5 mins , but i still said no. Next day i get a SMS saying that the My tunes service is activated for the charge of 40 Rs a month WTF!!!! , one more sms followed it "You have selected Doorie by xyz to be your my tune, and 10 rs have been charged for this", AS5HOLES!!!! . They put that stupid service and the piece of crap song doorie a my caller tune without my wish. 
I went to the reliance office and told them all that happened , those morons said i must have activated it. F U Reliance i never wanted that cheap sh1t on my phone and it will show in my bill too. I talked to another representative there and she told me "this service is a gift from reliance to our customers", so i said i won't have to pay for this then , she said "No sir you will be billed until you deactivate it" . Fuc*ing bastards why did you start this service on my phone in the first place. Is reliance going thru such bad time that they are clearly stealing money from the customers. Shame on them. 45-50 rs is not a big thing but reliance showed how cheap they are, again.

I deactivated that service and i am surrendering this connection next month until every one in my contacts knows my new BSNL number. My reliance burn in hell.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 17, 2007)

The only reason why I am putting up with RIM is beacuse it's offering me the cheapest STD. The day that goes, I will throw away my Nokia 2112 and go get a new Airtel Corporate connection or something.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 17, 2007)

@topgear....
BSNL offers EDGE in kolkata....


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> @topgear....
> BSNL offers EDGE in kolkata....



What is the actual speed I can get by edge. I mean to say the actual
dload & uload speed in KB/s not Kb/s

The rel traynts charged rs.2 for every local sms.
FU(K off ReLiars.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2007)

Those crazy sh!ts (Reliance) again looted around 50 bucks from my a/c


----------



## anandk (Jul 1, 2007)

I recently bot their R-Connect wireless broadband kit for some 3.5K. What SLOW speed ! Dznt even load a webpage...takes ages. Told them. They said "its like this only" ! If they dont refund, am seriously considering taking them to the consumer court !!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2007)

Another worse experience with reliance:

first of all those sh1ts looted around 100 bucks from my account in past few months 

*Next here's the experience:
Reliance is now giving a so called net speed bosster software called Reliance Netconnect Netbooster
I have asked about this software to their customer care representative. But he surprised me by telling that it's not
a speed booster software but it's a antivirus!!!!!! Now just imagine how ****1ng bad is reliance customer care.
Any one would guess the functionality of this software by it's name without reliance's technical people
who are committed to help their customer. ( in a worse way like this)*


----------



## supernova (Oct 17, 2007)

whoa... u get charged even for missed calls??? 
I wonder if other landline operators are doing it as well....


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

Still wondering...why do people still use RIM then?

Even GSM rates are fairly low, aren't they?


----------



## max_demon (Oct 17, 2007)

मेरे मोबाइल  का बैलेंस -२२ ही है तीन महिने से ! :d


----------



## supernova (Oct 17, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> mere relience mobile ka balance -22 hi teen mhiney se



Lucky u!

Waise bhi, there's lesser scope to cheat in pre paid...


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2007)

Those fu(kers, priCks, & lying son of bi(hes ie (rel) cut off around 27 bucks from my a/c and only left around 85 paise in my a/c. When i tried to access the internet but i was unable to do so because they have blocked my a/c.

If you have only 30 paise in your a/c you can access the net in the off peak
hour & if you have 60 paise you can access the net in the peak hour for one
minutes only. Testing in such way tells you whether rel blocked your a/c or not

When I called their customer representative that bul|sh1t told me that I have
some kind of pending balance in my a/c. I wanted to know how much is pending. But
that bul|sh1t  ( or those because rel customer representative will never tell you how
much amount is pending in your account -- so they can loot it ) told me that I have
more than 20 bucks pending in my a/c - so he cannot tell me that. He suggested me to recharge my a/c with 400 bucks. When i tried to say something he end the call informally.

Earlier I have complained with exact usage time informations to them about this kind situations but they said the system reducted  money from my a/c as I have some kind of pending & they're no way responsible for it 
I have gone personally to their web world & web world express outlet ( from where I have bought the connection) to complain about this but they told me to complain anything to their customer care representatives. As I know if I complain anything to them they will make a vague reason & all my efforts will be gone in vain like previous cases.

(If you guys wondering why the hell I am still sticking with this worse bullshit
service then let me tell you something..... i have access to the net with this
rel mobile only. I have suscribed for rels 10 year plan ( i am now biting my hands why the hell i have done that ) Tata is much more expensive and I dislike postpaid
connections because of their wrong billing as I have seen many cases. I don't want a land line connection to have bsnl broadband and there is no cable net in our area. I do have a bsnl excel mobile but that phone is not edge enabled. So guys can you  tell me about some prepaid service provider which can provide a decent speed around 16 KBPS at a modest tariff.

I have heard that airtel is giving net access for rs.15 per day.
Now I want to know if it is monthly subscription based ie whether I have to
recharge my a/c with above 450 bucks for a month or i can recharge above
15 bucks whenever I need to access the net for day.


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

First of all i say register a complain on core.nic.in
and give all detail dere
2nd write a mail to corporatecentre.customercare@relianceada.com

its chairman's office mail id
they get back to u in 24 hrs definately
tell them ur problem and it must me shorted out shortly

for airtel u dont need not to recharge for 450 at a time
u can recharge as per ur usage


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2007)

@ almighty 
Thanks for your suggestions & info abt airtel amigo


----------



## realdan (Nov 1, 2007)

i remember using reliance fixed wireless for internet access and got lynched by them...dont trust the company..but i will be willing to be a shareholder of the company...becos looking at the way they milk money from the customer..


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^^


> becos looking at the way they milk money from the customer



Thus how they became the richest people of Ind.


----------

